# Antena receptora de acero inoxidable



## lolo2n3055 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hola tengo una duda sobre el material que se pueda utilizar para fabricar una antena receptora.
El tema es que quiero construirme una antena para banda aérea, ya he hecho los cálculos y me salen unas varillas de 60 cm.
Tendría 3 varillas inclinadas 45º respecto al radiante, y resulta que solo dispongo de varillas de ACERO INOXIDABLE.

Mi pregunta es ¿puede afectar dicho material a la recepción?
Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 1, 2012)

Amigo, si el elemento es conductor, NO causara influencia negativa en la señal, pero el problema puedes tenerlo en cuanto al peso, es por ello que la mayoria de los elementos de antena se construyen con metales livianos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Oct 1, 2012)

Un angulo de 45º para las tres varillas del plano de tierra puede ser correcto
Gracias por tu comentario


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 1, 2012)

Bueno segun el diseño de la antena, estara dada la ganancia y la impedancia de la misma.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Oct 1, 2012)

Haber, tampoco nos pongamos específicos, seria una antena para salir del paso, en la cual no me preocupa el peso ni la estética, pero que sea funcional.
La idea es una antena para banda aérea, con una varilla de 60 cm. en vertical soldada al vivo y con 3 varillas inclinadas 45º respecto al radiante soldada a la malla. 
Es lo que he encontrado en Internet y quería confirmar con alguien haber si puede ser cierto,antes de hacer nada.
Porque también hay antenas con planos de tierra a 90º y claro 
¿Para que sirve cada uno? ¿Cual es mejor?


----------



## fredd2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hola, los planos a tierra pueden o no estar inclinados, esto lo que te hace es variar la impedancia de la antena, pero eso lo vas a notar en transmision, en recepcion es poca la diferencia o casi nula, me imagino que lo que queres hacer es una ground plane (1/4 de onda vertical).
Saludos


----------



## exetv (Oct 1, 2012)

es una antena tipo paragua que se llama, si esta las varillas inclinadas a 45 grados es de 50 ohms y si estan a 90 grados es de 75 ohms,por lo menos es eso creo, saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Oct 1, 2012)

Exactamente sera una ground plane, seria una como esta:

Como usare cable coaxial de 50ohms de impedancia, (si es cierto lo que dice EXETV), sera mejor que coloque la varillas como yo decía: a 45º.
Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, ya comentare los resultados.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hola de nuevo, ya tengo la antena fabricada y montada.
Resultado: el audio se escucha un poco mas flojo, que con una antena telescópica estirada a 60cm y sin planos de tierra, que es la que tenia montada antes en un receptor de banda aérea, es el de este tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-vhf-uhf-220-mhz-400-mhz-aviacion-13903/
¿Alguien me podría decir a que podría ser debido?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Oct 6, 2012)

Buena esta es la Antena en cuestión:


----------



## tiago (Oct 6, 2012)

Parece una buena antena. 

Saludos.


----------



## fredd2 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hola, proba poner un capacitor variable de esos de radio seguido de C5 y anda jugando un poco, y si no hace la antena telescopica para acortar o alargar el irradiante donde mejor escuches.
Saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Oct 6, 2012)

Buena idea esa del capacitor variable 

Tengo entendido que ese condensador se usa para el desacoplo de la antena y el receptor.
Pero ¿Que quiere decir eso?

Se puede calcular de algún modo su capacitancia para un determinado uso?


----------



## fredd2 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hola, ahi como esta es como decis vos, es para desacoplar la antena si le agregas otro en serie vas a jugar con la impedancia de esta, tene en cuenta que es un receptor extremadamente sencillo y el 80% de que funcione es la antena, yo en lo personal ubiese echo un simple dipolo que tiene cierta directividad hacia el frente y espalda, con lo cual apuntabas a donde te interesa.
Si se puede calcular, como todas las salidas de los transmisores, fijate el del transmisor novicio para que te des una idea, pero no solo lleva un capacitor .
Saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hoy después de una noche de fuentes vientos, no logro escuchar nada en mi receptor de banda aérea.
La antena esta bien, la he comprobado y sigue en pie y funciona, porque la he conectado a otro receptor y funciona.
He leído en Internet que el viento puede provocar electricidad estática la cual puede ser dañina para un receptor conectado a ella.
¿Alguien sabe si esto puede ser cierto?
Si es así ¿Como puedo eliminar esa electricidad estática?
Ver el archivo adjunto 81249


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 24, 2012)

Hola Amigo, bueno puedes colocar un choque de R.F. en la entrada del receptor, con esto eliminas cualquier componente electrico que no sea R.F.
El valor del choque dependera de la banda de recepcion.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Oct 24, 2012)

Alguna idea para calcular el valor de dicho componente.
Seria para Banda Aérea.
Gracias Gudino Roberto duberlin


----------



## fredd2 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hola, esos problema de estatica suelen pasar en bandas mas altas 80 metros para arriba ya que las antenitas suelen ser largas aunque es probable que tengas mala suerte y te paso eso que comentas.El choke no te va a servir se usa para cuando transmiten no vuelva rf por la malla del cable.
Lo mejor que podes haces cuando hay tormentas es desconectar todo y alejar lo mas que puedas el chupete del coaxial de alcance de las personas, yo vivo en el medio de la nada y jamas me paso nada (descampado) pero se de alguien que le cayo 4 veces rayos en la torre y te aseguro que no es joda ver las fotos...
Saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Oct 24, 2012)

Tras una tarde investigando resulta que el transistor se puso en corto ( entre Base, colector 0 ohmios), no se si sera casualidad o tendrá algo que ver la noche de tormentas y fuertes vientos que hubo.
Resulta que el circuito ya traía un Choque.
Visto lo cual, te haré caso fredd2 y en días así desconectare la antena.
Ver el archivo adjunto 7435
Circuito en cuestion, Receptor Banda Aerea.
Ver el archivo adjunto 81249
Antena en cuestion


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Oct 24, 2012)

Mi antena slim-jim la armé con alambre tensor de cable coaxial ( creo que es de acero) montada sobre un tubo pvc de 3 cm de diámetro. A veces dependiendo de las condiciones de propagación.. sobre todo a la tarde- noche puedo sintonizar  el ACC Ezeiza  desde una casa situada a 32 Km del aeropuerto , con muchísimos  edificios  en medio y rodeado de obstáculos. Es una excelente antena y muy fácil de armar. El alambre lo cortas una sola vez. Tomas esta longitud calculada para 127 MHz : 3/4 onda + 1/2 onda + 1/4 onda+ algunos centímetros para los pliegues (depende del diámetro del tubo)

http://www.todoantenas.cl/antena-slim-jim.html
http://please.name.my/111/howto-2-meter-slim-jim-antenna-from-ordinary-wires.html


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Nov 9, 2012)

.....................................................



lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Tras una tarde investigando resulta que el transistor se puso en corto ( entre Base, colector 0 ohmios), no se si sera casualidad o tendrá algo que ver la noche de tormentas y fuertes vientos que hubo.
> Resulta que el circuito ya traía un Choque.
> Visto lo cual, te haré caso fredd2 y en días así desconectare la antena.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 7435
> ...


Confirmado, esta tarde mientras hacia una escucha en banda aérea, cayo un relámpago ( si otro ) que ilumino todo el cuarto e mediatamente después no se escucho nada mas.
Como resultado el transistor (EL 2º YA .....)en corto entre Colector - emisor.

¿Porque ............. si el rayo no cayo en la antena? que coraje............


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2012)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> ......¿Porque ............. si el rayo no cayo en la antena? que coraje........


Puede que no haya sido el reyo en forma directa el que daño tu transistor, sino la carga electrostática del ambiente al momento de caer el rayo-

Para cosos como este se emplea algo como esto:





Con la diferencia que las puntas del spark deben ser en punta, cuanto mas agudas mejor, se ajusta con un ohmetro cerrando hasta que hacen contacto y luego abriendo lo mínimo como para que deje de hacerlo.
Una punta se conecta a la antena y la otra a tierra, cualquier descarga superior a la tensión de ruptura del spark se deriva a tierra.

También puedes limitar la estática de la antena mediante una lámpara de neón, una pata a la antena y la otra a tierra.

En una época se conseguian conmutadores de antena a cuchillas, parecidos a esto:




En una posición se conectaba la antena en directo y en la otra se intercalaba un sistema de spark que limitaba la estática de la antena, también derivando a tierra.

Por último, estos son descargadores estáticos comerciales y calibrados:


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Nov 9, 2012)

Que bueno niño´´.......´
Muy interesante tu respuesta, por el momento lo mas fácil, tras sustituir por 2º vez el transistor, seria probar con un neón y esperar a que funcione en el supuesto caso de que caiga un rayo en el momento de la escucha.
Respecto a lo de los descargadores estáticos comerciales y calibrados tendré que investigar como va eso.

Pero lo mejor de todo es desconectar el receptor de la antena, cuando no se use.
Gracias por el aporte


----------



## miguelus (Nov 9, 2012)

Buenas noches lolo2n3055

Cuando has puesto una antena exterior bien ajustada para la Banda Aérea es normal que notes un empeoramiento en la recepción si lo comparas con la recepción con una antena telescópica.
Ten en cuenta que estás trabajando con un Receptor (por llamarlo de alguna manera) muy básico, prácticamente la selectividad es nula.
Cuando le pones una antena exterior, mejora mucho la recepción de las señales, pero en el “Aire” hay muchas señales, sobre todo la banda comercial de FM.
Todas las señales entran y son amplificadas por el Transistor de entrada al Receptor, el transistor entra en un modo de trabajo no lineal, prácticamente se satura, todas esas señales se mezclan entre sí produciendo gran cantidad de productos de 3º Orden… 5º Orden, 7º Orden…
El resultado, paradójicamente, es una perdida de sensibilidad.
¿Cómo podemos evitar esto?
Primero - Mejorando el paso de entrada, para ello es necesario un buen Filtro Pasa Banda en la entrada al receptor.
Segundo -  Eligiendo como paso de entrada al Receptor un  Amplificador que tenga un OIP3 muy alto, por desgracia este punto no es fácil de conseguir ya que esto está reñido con la sensibilidad, si hacemos un paso de entrada muy sensible tendremos un OIP3 muy bajo, por el contrario, si el OIP3 es muy alto tendremos baja sensibilidad.
Solucionar este problema necesita soluciones que no son precisamente baratas.
El primer punto sería la solución ideal, pero hacer un filtro Pasa Banda que cubra desde 118 hasta 136Mz no es precisamente sencillo.
Otra forma de mejorar la recepción (si quieres mantener la antena que has construido)
 es poner un atenuador variable en la entrada del receptor, de esta forma mejoramos el comportamiento, por cada dB que atenuemos se mejorará en 3dB las señales interfirientes.

Para evitar el problema de la estática en la antena nos podemos valer de una característica de los cables Coaxiales.
Un cable Coaxial  cortado en ¼ de onda y cortocircuitado en un extremo se comporta como una alta impedancia de hecho se denomina “Aislante Perfecto”
Pon en paralelo con el cable de antena un trozo de RG58 cortado en ¼ de onda, este cable estará cortocircuitado en el otro extremo, la forma de conectarlo puede ser mediante una “T”. Lo puedes poner en cualquier parte del cable de bajada.
Tendremos que elegir el centro de la banda Aérea ~126Mhz por lo que la longitud del cable será de 39 o 40cm.

Bueno, no quiero enrollarme más.

Sal U2


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Nov 11, 2012)

Dejando a un lado lo de los IOP 1...2...3 etc.....

¿Como podría construirme un Atenuador para esta antena? He estado investigando sobre el tema y lo que he encontrado es algo confuso, lo mas interesante es un atenuador en T con resistencias en serie y paralelo, pero cada uno dice unos valores distintos. (creo que depende de la impedancia de la antena, receptor y cable yo lo unico que se es que el cable es Coaxial de 50 ohmios)
A modo de prueba coloque una resistencia de 1K en serie en la entrada de la antena y logre escuchar un radioaficionado ( valla charla que dio.......... no callaba, deve de ser en la banda de 2m ya que esta esta cerca de la banda aerea) ademas de que me quito el ruido de fundo que se escuchaba proveniente de la FM comercial cada vez que escuchaba a algun avion, es decir que con un atenuador EN CONDICIONES deberia de funcionar ya que este ``atenuador´´ mejoro mucho la escucha

Interesante lo del cable de 1/4 cuando tenga tiempo y una T lo pruebo


----------

